# Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Hallo,
da ich keinen aktualisierten Thread zum Thema: leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler gefunden habe, habe ich beschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.

*Welcher CPU-Kühler ist eurer Meinung nach der leistungsstärkste?*
*
(Nur Luftkühler)*

Ich bin sehr auf eure Antworten gespannt!


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

hm also für mich die noctua kühler, sind schön leise und dabei auch gut kühlend. welcher von der silent und kühlung besser ist wüsst ich etz nich


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

es ist kein wunder das du nichts gefunden hast da alles noch beim alten ist!!!

meiner meinung nach der Prolimatech megahalems und der IFX-14 beide nehmen sich nicht viel!!

edit: Optisch gefällt mir der True Cooper am besten


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach der Prolimatech megahalems und der IFX-14 beide nehmen sich nicht viel!!



Richtig sehe ich auch so...

Laut PCGH ist der IFX noch nen Tick besser als der Megahalems...aber im Prinzip nehmen sie sich so gut wie nichts

greetz


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Und was ist mit dem Zalman CNPS 9900 LED?


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ja wenn man taub werden will ist der super ich hatte mal 2 Ultra Kaze 3000 an meinen IFX-14, die temps waren super nur die lautstärke war unerträglich.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



kevinl schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Zalman CNPS 9900 LED?



Ist auch ein guter Kühler bloss wenn du Übertaktest ist das Problem beim Zahlman kühler das er extrem laut ist im gegensatz zu den Kühlern wo du selber entscheiden kannst was für einen 120-140er Lüfter du Montieren kannst wie beim IFX-14, mit zwei Scythe Slipstream oder S-Flex mit dem übrigens PCGamesHardware testet. Damit ist halt der IFX-14 mit diesen Lüftern unschlagbar in beiden Disziplienen wie Temps und auch in sachen Lautstärke, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Wie ist denn das bei AM3-Boards mit dem IFX-14. Zeigen die Lüfter da nach oben bzw. unten oder nach vorne bzw. hinten? Ist das beim Megahlems das gleiche?


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Hab mich mal schlau gemacht. Es gibt vom IFX-14 eine AMD und eine Intel-Version. Dementsprechend die Befestigungskits. Auf der Website von Thermalright beschreiben die den Lieferumfang mit 4 Lüfterhalteklammern. Bei hoh und Alternate finde ich jedoch keine Angaben, das diese im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. *Sind die wirklich dabei?* Weiterhin kann man sich auch keine Lüfterklemmen bei den o.g. Versandhäudern optional dazubestellen. *Gibt es die überhaupt einzeln?* Zur Not muss man sich einen etwas stärkeren Draht nach Vorgabe der Originalen zurechtbiegen.


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ja die sind dabei habe aber die gute version mit dem HR-10 backside kühler! 
hier ein guter tip etwas geld zu sparen
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Thermalright IFX-14 Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/AM2/AM2+/AM3)
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Thermalright IFX-14 Fan Clips


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Jo. Danke. Im Prinzip brauch ich den kleinen (IFX-10?) nicht dazu. Die 4 Lüfterklemmen reichen auch da ich max. 2 Lüfter dranmache. Wollte 2 von denen dranmachen.


----------



## johnnyGT (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

der Scythe Orochi is auch gut ,


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

die scythes sind bestimmt alle ned so schlecht wenn ich die bewertungen ansehe. Viele sagen das der Megahlems und er IFX-14 einfach vorne liegen. Hab mich jetzt so bissl auf IFX-14 festgelegt. Naja vorher wars der CNPS 9900 LED. Nochmals danke für die top Beratungen. Falls jemand so'n Diagramm von CPU-Kühlern findet (ifx-14, megahlems, 9900 led + diverse scythe's + evtl gemin II,....) könnte das mal hier posten?


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

benutz doch mal sufu da gibts reichlich user-tests z.b. von 
xTc
rabensang

was für ein sys hast du eigentlich?


----------



## fadade (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Von Scythe gibt es auch einen Prototypen von CPU-Kühler mit einem 25cm-Lüfter. Es gab zwar keinen Test, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man da schon nahe am Gefrierpunkt ist 

Wenn man im realen Bereich einen sucht, ist der IFX14 die Beste Wahl  (falls der ins Gehäuse passt)


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

oder denn neuen prototypen von Thermalright weis  jetzt nicht mehr wie der heißt wurde nach einer sturmart benannt. 
ich habe den IFX14 nur getauscht weil er zuviel platz beansprucht! 

P.S. irgendwann werde ich mir nochmal denn true cooper holen! und ihn vieleicht in der packung lassen oder ich stell ihn mir in die vitrine! der sieht einfachur geil aus!!! 
bekommt man eigentlich noch den Mugen aus kompletten kupfer???


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Prolimatech Megahelms


Gruß


----------



## fadade (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> bekommt man eigentlich noch den Mugen aus kompletten kupfer???



In speziellen Shops respektive Gebrauchtwarenhandel, wie z.B. ebay etc.


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> neuen prototypen von Thermalright...nach einer sturmart benannt.



Meinst du den Cyclone?




fadade schrieb:


> Von Scythe gibt es auch einen Prototypen von CPU-Kühler mit einem 25cm-Lüfter.



Den? 

(CeBIT Report 2009 - Scythe zeigt Prototypen & Neuheiten - Hardwarelabs.de - PC Hardware & Computer - Online Magazin)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Ich tendiere auch eher zum IFX 14.


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Am besten wäre ja ein Kühler aus Silber. Mit Kupferlamellen.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ja genau denn habe ich gemeint.


----------



## dbpaule (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Ich glaube, dass der CNPS9900 der stärkste ist. Und so laut ist der nun wirklich nicht. Zudem kann man den auch per PWM steuern. Der muss also nicht so laut werden. Und, dass der der Reserven hat, sieht man, wenn man mal in die PCGH reinguckt und nachliest im Marktführer. 
Was vielleicht auch bald interessant zu vergleichen wäre, ist der EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand! Kommt aber erst in Q3/4. Eher Richtung September etwa.

MfG, Paule


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

der CNPS9900 ist aber nur gut wenn er viel Umin bekommt wenn es weniger werden wird er sehr viel schlechter als die anderen bei gleicher Umin.
 und ich wette das mein IFX-14 mit 2x Ultra Kaze 3000 viel viel besser war als der CNPS9900. 
da war ich auch auf denn trip von wegen scheiß auf die lautstärke aber nach ner zeit habe ich mega kopfschmerzen bekommen!


----------



## PIXI (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

^^in der letzten ausgabe der pcgh war der megahalmes besser als der ifx was die kühlleistung
betrifft, in der gesamtwertung hat der ifx leicht die nase vorn aufgrund von ausstattung, montage etc.
insofern ist eher der megahalmes vorzuschlagen, wenn er aber einen P/L tipp will würde ich
den baram/mugen2 nehmen sind nicht viel schlechter als ifx/megahalmes und kosten eine ganze 
ecke weniger.

gruß PIX


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

@ WaldemarE

In deiner Signatur steht du kühltst mit einem Megahlems. Hattest du vorher einen IFX-14?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

habe beide. habe prolimatech weil er nicht so riesig ist. der ifx kommt später in meinen HTPC/LanPc wenn ich mein LianLi A05NB bekomme


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> oder denn neuen prototypen von Thermalright weis  jetzt nicht mehr wie der heißt wurde nach einer sturmart benannt.
> ich habe den IFX14 nur getauscht weil er zuviel platz beansprucht!
> 
> P.S. irgendwann werde ich mir nochmal denn true cooper holen! und ihn vieleicht in der packung lassen oder ich stell ihn mir in die vitrine! der sieht einfachur geil aus!!!
> bekommt man eigentlich noch den Mugen aus kompletten kupfer???




Mugen und Kupfer? Afaik gab es nie den Mugen aus Kupfer  


Den Ninja Copper gabs aber (die letzten 50Stück wurden auf MDPC-X verkauft)


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

oh hast recht! aber der hier wäre doch auch was oder???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Der Mugen 2 aus Kupfer wird aber nicht im Handel erscheinen


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ich weis aber der sieh einfach so geil aus und in verbindung mit dem borad erst recht!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einen NT von COUGAR


----------



## dbpaule (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Beim NT kann ich zustimmen. Dann noch am besten zwei Xigmatek XLF-F1253! Dann noch EKL Ram(m)bock auf die RAMs....... Das kann man immer weiter spinnen. Es geht hier doch um nen CPU-Kühler!
Falls du Leistung unabhängig der Läutstärke willst, dann nimm den CNPS9900, sonst den Megahalems bzw. den IFX-14. Das nimmt sich nix. Ich denke, wir tinkeln die ganze Zeit schon um die drei Kühler rum. Falls nix neues kommt...

MfG, Paule


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

was neues geht erst bei Wakü los


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Auf jeden fall denn Prolimatech Megahalems mir einem oder zwei schnellen Lüftern. Obwohl einer reicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ne mit langsamen Lüfter, die paar ° sollte man nicht gegen Lärm eintauschen


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

wenn mann denn Prolimatech Megahalems mit zwei lüftern im Push-Push prinzip laufen lässt kann man bis zu 10C° dazu gewinnen wird aber etwas lauter


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> wenn mann denn Prolimatech Megahalems mit zwei lüftern im Push-Push prinzip laufen lässt kann man bis zu 5C° dazu gewinnen wird aber etwas lauter



und dann heizt man auch noch den ganzen Rechner auf. Nicht die restlichen Komponenten vergessen, immer schon ein Luftstrom bilden


----------



## Toast mit Mett (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Hey,

der Zalman CNPS 9700 NT leistet gute Dienste !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Naja gut, ein Vorteil haben die Zalman`s ja, man merkts sofort wenn der Lüfter ausfällt


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

was glaubst du warum ich das nur zu test zwecken gemacht habe? Habe das ATCS840 so schlimm war es ja auch nicht mit denn temps.


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Und welche Lüfter wären eurer Meinung nach die besten für den IFX-14 auf einem oced 955er Phenom II?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

noiseblocker xl1, scythe slipstream 500  oder irgendwas vergleichbares leises ^^


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Der Enermax Twister Magma? Wie isn der?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

nimm delta lüfter "joke"
nimm scythe s-flex 1200 oder 1900


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Boah scythe slex, überteuert und laut. 

Die Enermax Cluster sind sehr gut. Wie der Magma ist keine ahnung ^^


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ohh sind die s flex teurer geworden? upps dan nimm die cluster


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

nimm den Kühler wenn dus geld hast:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master RR-B2P-UV10-GP V10-Cooler


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



PC-freak schrieb:


> nimm den Kühler wenn dus geld hast:
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master RR-B2P-UV10-GP V10-Cooler



Unfug!! 

1. Total überteuert
2. Verdammt laut 
3. schlechter als IFX14 und co


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ja ne schon klar hast du überhaupt schon mal die test gelesen der größte misst denn es gibt! hast du überhaupt ne ahnung von du da sprichst? 
ne sorry wenn ich so ausfallend werde aber wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal klappe halten!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> ja ne schon klar hast du überhaupt schon mal die test gelesen der größte misst denn es gibt! hast du überhaupt ne ahnung von du da sprichst?
> ne sorry wenn ich so ausfallend werde aber wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal klappe halten!



meinst du jetzt mich? Gugg dir die Tests an, der ist sogar von PCGH getestet worden, ein absoluter Flopp der V10


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

nein dich doch nicht "schnucki" meine denn angeblichen PC-Freak


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Ich warte ja noch drauf das irgendein Noob diesen Quecksilber-Kühler empfiehlt


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

hier hast du mal die ausmasse des IFX14 mit 2 clustern
also viel platz hast du dann nicht mehr


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Wobei man hinten keinen ranmachen muss, da ist ja der Hecklüfter


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

das ist eben das gute am Prolimatech Megahalems wenig platzverschwendung bei guten temps


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Danke. Ich würde dann einen vorne und einen in der Mitte montieren.
Der Magma hat nochmal einen höheren Luftdurchsatz als der Cluster. Und weiße LEDs im nem HAF sieht denke ich ich nich so fein aus.

Was haltet ihr denn von denen: SilenX iXtrema PRO

EDIT: hat der überhaupt weiße LEDs oder ist der nur so weiß wegen dem Blitz?


----------



## dbpaule (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Du kannst natürlich auch nen etwas üppigeren Luftzug entwickeln, wie ich. Aber das gehört bald der Vergangenheit an. 

MfG, Paule


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Nich ganz so extrem aber so in der Art werde ich es machen. Warum gehört das bald der Vergangenheit an? WaKü?


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> hier hast du mal die ausmasse des IFX14 mit 2 clustern
> also viel platz hast du dann nicht mehr



Wie sieht es denn aus passen da überhaupt noch die Rams rein wegen dem Lüfter. Wollte nämlich den gleichen holen und habe dann doch denn Thermalright 120 Ultra Extreme geholt wegen dem preis, wobei ich jetzt sehe das beide gleich teuer sind bloss damals nicht na ja hätte doch ein bisschen mehr investieren sollen und denn IFX-14 zu hollen. Denn jetzt habe ich das Problem einen zweiten 120er drauf zu Montieren weil ich erst mal die Klammern bestellen muss, aber was bringen die diese sch.... Klammern raus wenn man nicht die dazugehörigen Anti-Vibrations-Strips bekommen kann um denn Lüfter zu entkoppeln. Sind die S-Flex so teuer geworden habe die hälfte bezahlt im gegensatz zu den Enermax Cluster denn die sehen auch geil aus vorallem mit dem IFX-14, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## dbpaule (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



kevinl schrieb:


> Nich ganz so extrem aber so in der Art werde ich es machen. Warum gehört das bald der Vergangenheit an? WaKü?



Ich steig um auf Mikro-ATX, da ich dreimonatig umziehe, ist der große Tower zu viel des Guten. Wird recht stylisch.

MfG, Paule


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Ich steig um auf Mikro-ATX, da ich dreimonatig umziehe, ist der große Tower zu viel des Guten. Wird recht stylisch.
> 
> MfG, Paule



Verkaufst du da deinen Tower?


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Scythe Samurai Master SCASM-1000 mit Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000
Ich sag euch der pustet was das zeug hält.
das ganze sieht dann so aus:
KLICK

nix für silent fans aber


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Ähm den Threadtitel hast du verstanden ja? Es geht hier um die BESTEN Kühler, nicht so ein low-budget ding mit ner Turbine drauf


----------



## Intel*Bennz (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ich kann wie immer zu dem thread nur sagen: zalman for live^^
der 9900LED oder den 10x sind nichts anderes als zu empfehlen...


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

hier hast mal nen test von 10x Test: Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPU-Kühler - 07.07.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Intel*Bennz (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

den kenne ich bereits!!
sieh dir mal den an
http://www.caseandcooling.fr/refroidissement/articles/501-test-zalman-cnps10x-extreme


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

da ist der prolima aber immer noch besser dran


----------



## kevinl (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



latinoramon schrieb:


> mit Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000



Aber dafür biste jetzt kurz vorm Gehörsturz, oder?


----------



## Geicher (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Was haltet ihr vom True Copper von Thermalright??


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

sieht super aus ist aber viel zu schwer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Ich finde immernoch den Scythe Mugen 2 am besten


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Megahalems RULES!!!!!!!


----------



## resu223 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Mein Favorit : Xigmatek Achilles ,liefert selbst für CPU`s unter Vollast
top Kühlergebnisse und ist dabei nicht hörbar....32 bis 35 Grad E6750 auf 3.2Ghz unter Vollast ich denke das sind gute Argumente.

Grüße resu223


System: E6750@3,2Ghz , Sparkle 8800GTS640@GTX(Thermaltake Duorb)
            4Gb XMS2 Corsair , Gigabyte P35C-DS3R


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

ja für nen alten dualcore schon jetzt klemm da mal n i7 oder den neuen am3 drunter dann schaut des schon ganz anders aus...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*



resu223 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit : Xigmatek Achilles ,liefert selbst für CPU`s unter Vollast
> top Kühlergebnisse und ist dabei nicht hörbar....32 bis 35 Grad E6750 auf 3.2Ghz unter Vollast ich denke das sind gute Argumente.
> 
> Grüße resu223
> ...




Sowas interessiert hier aber nicht, wer welchen Kühler benutzt. Es geht wie schon öfter gesagt um den besten Kühler! 

Und das ist nunmal der IFX14 oder Prolimatech Megahalems. 

Damit dürfte der Thread schon beantwortet sein


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Richtig. Da ich jetzt weiß, welchen Kühler ich nehme (IFX-14) verläuft der Thread eigentlich ins Leere. Ihr könnt natürlich weiter Antworten schreiben, welcher CPU-Kühler eurer Meinung der Beste ist.
 Daraus würde sich bestimmt ne schöne Umfrage machen lassen.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Scythe Orochi


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Thermolab Baram +BeQuiet Lüfter
Megahalems+ "


----------



## dbpaule (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Also bisher hatte ich diverse Kühler, darunter folgende:
Zalman 9700NT
EKL Brocken
Thermalright True Black
Zalman 9900LED

Von denen war auf jeden Fall der 9900LED der stärkste. Auch wenn er etwas lauter ist, kühlt er doch am besten und das mit einigem Abstand! Da wird hoffentlich auch mein D0er kühl bleiben, der bald kommt.

MfG, Paule


----------



## Gamiac (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Der Megahalems ist der Beste Kühler den es Gibt Punkt .


----------



## pc-samurai (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Der neue von Prolimatech...

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## drachenorden (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

... kann man Themen dieser Art nicht unterbinden, zumal das Thema schon mehrfach anderweitig bis zur Erschöpfung bemüht wurde?!

Oder wie lange soll die Meinungskunde gehen? - Schließlich wechselt die Top 10 der potentesten Kühler ja regelmäßig ...

Auf die Eingangsfrage:


----------



## Ampeldruecker (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

nimm den Megahalem und mach nen Silent Wing druff das is schön leise


----------



## adem12300 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Also ich hab den IFX 14 und mit 3 langsamen aber leisen Lüftern ist der ein unglaubliches Kühlkraftwerk.


----------



## dbpaule (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

IFX-14 und Prolimatech Megahalems sind in etwa gleich stark! Das ist im Grunde Haarspalterei. Ich find ja beide ziemlich stylisch! Von der Leistung des Megahalems darf ich mich auch bald überzeugen!

MfG, Paule


----------



## alm0st (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Der IFX 14 mag ja ne ausgezeichnete Kühlleistung haben, aber ich find den nicht sonderlich ansehnlich. Da würde ich doch eher zum Megahalems greifen, wobei mein NH-U12P mit 2 Enermax Magma auch ne sehr gute Kühlung mit sich bringt.


----------



## ThePlayer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Hat jemand schon mal von "Godhand" gehört?
Geil!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Ich hab mir auch den Megahalems gekauft. Allerdings teste ich momentan diverse Lüfter an dem Kühler. Ich hab noch einige Propeller hier zuhause rumfliegen (Magma, Slipstream, Apache, ...)

Bin mal gespannt, wann der Megahalems abgelöst wird...


----------



## Biosman (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Mal Ganz Stumpf gefragt... ich habe die Möglichkeit einen IFX 14 Günstig zu bekommen. Leider habe ich die 10te PCGH nicht zuhause glaube dort war ein test der ganzen neune und alten Kühler.

Meine frage ist (passend zum Thema) Welcher _KÜHLER_ ist im Moment der _BESTE_ von allen? btw: keine 2 antworten von wegen Megahalems und IFX 14 nur einer kann der Beste sein.


----------



## Ezio (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leistungsstärkster CPU-Kühler*

Der Megahalems ist knapp vorne, macht aber praktisch keinen Unterschied.


----------

